# Drucken von Belegen (Belegdrucker: EPSON TM-T88III



## Hitrix (1. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir letzte Woche einen EPSON TM-T88III Bondrucker gekauft und möchte nun ein kleines Programm schreiben, dass schlichten Text auf den Beleg schreibt.

Bei dem Gerät waren Treiber dabei die es mir nun schon ermöglichen mit Notepad ein paar Textzeilen auszudrucken. Zusätzlich funktioniert der Bondrucker mit dem "GENERIC / Text only Driver" von Windows. Auch hiermit kann ich via Notebook schon drucken.

Wie gehe ich nun am Besten vor, wenn ich über ein einfaches Java-Programm über den Bondrucker ein paar Textzeilen ausdrucken möchte.

Ich hab mich schon ein bisschen eingelesen und erfahren, dass prizipiell hierfür die JavaPoS geeignet ist.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfen & Mühen.

Gruß Hitrix


----------



## tuxedo (22. Mrz 2012)

Ist zwar schon ne weile her, aber: Bist du irgendwie weiter gekommen?

Hab gelesen dass man den Epson-POS-Druckern, welche über RS232 angesteuert werden die Druck-Kommandos im Ascii-Format schicken kann?!

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (4. Jun 2012)

Ist zwar schon etwas älter das Thema, aber hier mal ein Update:

JavaPOS ist irgendwie schlecht dokumentiert, "seltsam" zu benutzen und für die meisten Hobby/Bastelprojekte mit Bondruckern etwas "overpowered". 

Hab mittlerweile eine kleine, noch nicht ganz ausgereifte API (inkl. RS232 Zugriff) zusammengebaut mit der man das nötigste recht einfach erschlagen kann:

* Druckausrichtung
* Textgröße
* Schriftart
* Textdruck
* Grafikdirektdruck (Grafik wird mit jedem Beleg/Bondruck einzeln übertragen)
* Grafikdruck via NV RAM (ist deutlich schneller wenn man immer wieder ein und dieselbe Grafik (z.B. Logo) drucken möchte)
* Papier schneiden (FullCut/PartialCut), sowie öffnen der Kassenschublade

Wie gesagt: Ist noch nicht ganz ausgereift, lässt sich aber schon benutzen. Bis ich das Ding offiziell release (wird wohl August werden): Bei interesse PM an mich.

Gruß
Alex


----------

